# Where do I Start?



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello all, my name is Jordan and I am new to this site. I found it by just googling 'Classical Music Forums' and decided to join. I hope to learn to love and appreciate Classical music by being here. I have never really gotten into Classical music, but 8 or so years ago when I was in high school I took a Fine Arts class where we studied this type of music as well as art pieces and it was an enjoyable class although at the time I have to admit I wasn't really into it. I am 23 years old now and have decided I want to check out this type of music more thoroughly as I feel it is something that I would really like. I wasn't sure where to start initially so I googled 'Where to start with Classical Music' and I found a cool website listing some composers and their most famous pieces/CDs available to hear their work. I went ahead and ordered the following:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000001GPX/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00000J2PP/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000001G9B/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004Z1AH/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i03

Hopefully I didn't dive in too deep for my own good, but I really want to invest all the time and energy into this I can. So how did I do for someone just starting out? By the way I plan to order a couple more CDs today so recommendations are always welcome.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Good choices - they are all approachable masterpieces and you also picked great performances. If you like the Mozart I suggest you try some his piano concertos, maybe no 23, 20 to start.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello Jordan, and welcome to TalkClassical! Those were some great recordings to start with. I would also recommend some Haydn string quartets and piano sonatas, as well as some Medieval and Renaissance music if you can find it. You can learn lots about Medieval and Renaissance music from Wikipedia articles, and there is also some available on YouTube. If you listen to the "beginnings" of music as we know it, you will be able to understand more about Bach, Mozart, etc.

Happy listening! The world of classical music is a never-ending journey that excites all those that embark on it.

Carter


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

stomanek said:


> Good choices - they are all approachable masterpieces and you also picked great performances. If you like the Mozart I suggest you try some his piano concertos, maybe no 23, 20 to start.


Thanks for your reply! I guess my only problem thus far is deciding which is the right CD of these to purchase. Would this be good for the Mozart that you recommended? http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Great-...8-2&keywords=mozart+piano+concertos+no+20,+23


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Hello Jordan, and welcome to TalkClassical! Those were some great recordings to start with. I would also recommend some Haydn string quartets and piano sonatas, as well as some Medieval and Renaissance music if you can find it. You can learn lots about Medieval and Renaissance music from Wikipedia articles, and there is also some available on YouTube. If you listen to the "beginnings" of music as we know it, you will be able to understand more about Bach, Mozart, etc.
> 
> Happy listening! The world of classical music is a never-ending journey that excites all those that embark on it.
> 
> Carter


Thanks very much Carter! Which CD would be best for the Haydn Piano Sonatas?


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

My advice is that you should only buy stuff that you know you will enjoy. I mean you should check out before buying the composer, his main works, his style, and if all these give you a good feeling, you can go further and buy other stuff as well. Not any classical music lover enjoys Mozart or Bach, or Beethoven.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Are you sure you don't know more than you are letting on? You pick out some of the best performances. The Brendel Mozart is one of the best - that's a great little set.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I will get panned for this - but go for the last 3 Haydn sonatas if you go for any at all.
Medieval rennaissance - go for a compilation of famous pieces and if you like that you can explore further.
Haydn quartets? I would wait a while. You've got more than enough to be going on with.


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

stomanek said:


> Are you sure you don't know more than you are letting on? You pick out some of the best performances. The Brendel Mozart is one of the best - that's a great little set.


I'm sure! LOL. I wish I knew more than I do, which is very little actually, but the website that I visited yesterday had some good recommendations I suppose then.


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

I have listened to some of Haydn's Piano Sonatas and do enjoy them, I added a few of the CDs put out by Naxos to my wish list.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry a lot about picking the best CD. Most performances today are very good, and determining which is the best is going to vary from person to person. Just look for CDs that have mostly positive comments.

I'd suggest the public library. They have tons of great music free to sample.

Also, if you go to Amazon and search Rise of the Masters, you'll find a series of huge mp3 box sets for a couple of bucks each. Lots of great music and performances in those sets. You can get enough music for twenty bucks to last for many years of listening.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

You can't go wrong with Beethoven!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

jani said:


> You can't go wrong with Beethoven!


Yes you can - Wellington's Victory


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Just stick to LVB'S Symphonies, and you should be fine!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

It will be curious to see which disc you favor over your purchases. If I were in your position, I probably would have gone for the Mozart Symphonies 40 and 41.

Investing in light Romantics in one of the best ways to really fall in love with classical music, at least it was for me. Tchaikovsky ballet music, Johann Strauss overtures, Offenbach opera incidental music, Rossini...these are all great for a certain type of beginner. Sometimes, those who start later are too cynical in their tastes with music that has been abused commercially and such pieces will only reinforce stereotypes...it depends on who you are.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

My advice is to explore a variety of composers. "Classical music" is extremely diverse. You ordered some fantastic music there, but there's so much more out there  Could you list some composers you know you like? Or pieces you already like? Then I could make some more specific recommendations to ya. Or I could just list a bunch of very different composers that I really like, that you could listen to and see if you like them too?


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> My advice is to explore a variety of composers. "Classical music" is extremely diverse. You ordered some fantastic music there, but there's so much more out there  Could you list some composers you know you like? Or pieces you already like? Then I could make some more specific recommendations to ya. Or I could just list a bunch of very different composers that I really like, that you could listen to and see if you like them too?


Whichever works for you! I like Beethoven and Mozart quite a bit, as well as Bach and Chopin and Haydn, Listz and Mendelssohn. I really enjoy anything I've heard from all of these.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Jordan said:


> Thanks very much Carter! Which CD would be best for the Haydn Piano Sonatas?


I would go to the CDs of Haydn sonatas from Alfred Brendel (he is fabulous) or Ivo Pogorelich (these are somewhat controversial, but I think they are genius). I am not sure if he has put out a CD of Haydn sonatas alone, but I (shockingly) love Lang Lang's Haydn. It is both tasteful and inventive. Stay away from Lang Lang's Chopin and Liszt, but his Haydn is good. Some of it (particularly the famous Sonata in C Major) can be found on YouTube.

Happy hunting!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Jordan said:


> Whichever works for you! I like Beethoven and Mozart quite a bit, as well as Bach and Chopin and Haydn, Listz and Mendelssohn. I really enjoy anything I've heard from all of these.


Hmm, well in that case, I highly recommend Robert and Clara Schumann, Erik Satie, Claude Debussy, Gustav Mahler, the early works of Arnold Schoenberg like Verklarte Nacht, Johannes Brahms, Richard Strauss. Have you listened to any 20th Century composers? Any atonal music? Do you have any fondness for great Romantic ballets and tone poems?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

You're a wise owl, Jordan, and off to a good start. Welcome.

Re Haydn Piano Sonatas, Hamelin Vols. 1 - 3 (Hyperion), Bavouzet Vol. 3 (Chandos), Sudbin (BIS).


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

PICK YOUR POISON

BACH






MOZART






WAGNER






DEBUSSY






STRAVINSKY





​


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

What you purchased are great starters (won't be surprised if one or two of them become your life time favorite).

Do take time to listen to Beethoven and Bach.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Let me know which you like best. Don't pick wrong.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Couchie said:


> PICK YOUR POISON


Of course that's all there is to music. Music can absolutely be whittled down to 5 composers.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Of course that's all there is to music. Music can absolutely be whittled down to *5 composers*.


Charitable by my standards, no?

Nowhere did I say "these are the five composers". Lighten up.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

The three musical gods: Bach, Mozart and Beethoven.  That's where you start. Then the next ones: Vivaldi and Handel, CPE Bach, Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky. Also Prokofiev and Stravinsky.

I'm not sure what _particular_ pieces of each composer a beginner should listen to though...

Edit: Like someone else said I suggest listening to samples before actually buying a CD. Search on YouTube.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Charitable by my standards, no?]


Indeed. You seem to be more lax these days with regards to non Wagnerian music.


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I would go to the CDs of Haydn sonatas from Alfred Brendel (he is fabulous) or Ivo Pogorelich (these are somewhat controversial, but I think they are genius). I am not sure if he has put out a CD of Haydn sonatas alone, but I (shockingly) love Lang Lang's Haydn. It is both tasteful and inventive. Stay away from Lang Lang's Chopin and Liszt, but his Haydn is good. Some of it (particularly the famous Sonata in C Major) can be found on YouTube.
> 
> Happy hunting!


I was thinking of going for this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000013VV/ref=gno_cart_title_3

Thoughts?


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Jordan said:


> I was thinking of going for this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000013VV/ref=gno_cart_title_3
> 
> Thoughts?


This is good, but I think you should listen to classical music on youtube or anywhere for free. At least for some time. That way you'll realize which type you like the most (symphonies, sonatas, concertos etc.)

And then start searching for recordings, I'm sure if I started to buy music before I explored it more, I'd have many pieces of music which wouldn't interest me after a few hearings.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Couchie said:


> PICK YOUR POISON
> 
> BEETHOVEN
> 
> ...


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

SIBELIUS




Tchaikovsky




Tchaikovsky


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Can you put a bigger font next time? I can hardly see the names of the composers.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Carpenoctem said:


> Can you put a bigger font next time? I can hardly see the names of the composers.


Sorry size 7 is the max


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Jordan said:


> Hello all, my name is Jordan and I am new to this site. I found it by just googling 'Classical Music Forums' and decided to join. I hope to learn to love and appreciate Classical music by being here. I have never really gotten into Classical music, but 8 or so years ago when I was in high school I took a Fine Arts class where we studied this type of music as well as art pieces and it was an enjoyable class although at the time I have to admit I wasn't really into it. I am 23 years old now and have decided I want to check out this type of music more thoroughly as I feel it is something that I would really like. I wasn't sure where to start initially so I googled 'Where to start with Classical Music' and I found a cool website listing some composers and their most famous pieces/CDs available to hear their work. I went ahead and ordered the following:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000001GPX/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you've bought if anything at the moment but don't think you need to buy to enjoy. Most of your "mistakes" will be made just as your starting your journey into Classical music. Try the radio, *Youtube*, *Last.fm*, *Spotify* and secondhand stores (*Amazon Marketplace* is a good inexpensive place to bolster your library). Once you have a better idea of what/who you like then that's when you start spending (gradually).

As for a starting place there is no wrong place to start with music if you don't take to it right away or don't like it move on don't force yourself. Come back to it and try again at a later date, that's the best advice I have sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

jani said:


> Sorry size 7 is the max


Damn!

Also I forgot mention this to OP: http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html

Find the stuff that seems interesting, look it up on youtube and then start looking for cool recordings.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Or what if i would upload giant pics with a one letter them and use them to spell the composers name!!!!


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

jani said:


> Or what if i would upload giant pics with a one letter them and use them to spell the composers name!!!!


I think there is a limit how many pictures you can post. I know that you can only link to 5 videos per post.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Carpenoctem said:


> I think there is a limit how many pictures you can post. I know that you can only link to 5 videos per post.


You can only post five pictures (including :devil::tiphat if you want to post more pictures use a photo sharing site like *Photobucket* or *TinyPic* etc.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> You can only post five pictures (including :devil::tiphat if you want to post more pictures use a photo sharing site like *Photobucket* or *TinyPic* etc.


Yeah, I like that, it protects the forum from spam posts and decreases loading time of the page.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that you've picked your poison, pick your antidote!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Now that you've picked your poison, pick your antidote!


Beethoven is like (Use your imagination here, i guess that most of you know what i mean), once you get it , it wont go away.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

jani said:


> Beethoven is like (Use your imagination here, i guess that most of you know what i mean), once you get it , it wont go away.


I don't think it's very nice to compare Beethoven to a terminal venereal disease.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I don't think it's very nice to compare Beethoven to a terminal venereal disease.


I meant once he get his music, you can't stop liking it.

Also i think that i should stop watching Comedy central celebrity roasts, it really shapes my sense of humor.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I don't think it's very nice to compare Beethoven to a terminal venereal disease.


How dare you insult Beethoven? You can insult Mozart, he's predictable and lightweight. But Beethoven? Whoa.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Carpenoctem said:


> How dare you insult Beethoven? You can insult Mozart, he's predictable and lightweight. But Beethoven? Whoa.


That man is right!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Carpenoctem said:


> How dare you insult Beethoven? You can insult Mozart, he's predictable and lightweight. But Beethoven? Whoa.


I wouldn't compare Mozart to a terminal venereal disease either.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

OP - This nice request of your has now, predictably - degenerated into a squabble among the rabble. I think you were doing quite nicely before anybody here stuck their noses in. In fact - try to go to bed tonight and wake up in the morning without the knowledge that this forum exists - you will be a much happier person. I had 25 years of blissful discoveries - thinking how wonderful it would be to share opinions with other enthusiasts - then I found this board ...


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

Carpenoctem said:


> This is good, but I think you should listen to classical music on youtube or anywhere for free. At least for some time. That way you'll realize which type you like the most (symphonies, sonatas, concertos etc.)
> 
> And then start searching for recordings, I'm sure if I started to buy music before I explored it more, I'd have many pieces of music which wouldn't interest me after a few hearings.


I have listened to symphonies, sonatas and concertos by many of the composers we are discussing and I have enjoyed everything that I have heard.


----------



## hlau (Sep 20, 2012)

If Spotify is available where you live, I will strongly recommend it. The selection of classical music is huge, and the major labels (Deutsche Grammophon, EMI, Decca, Sony etc) are well represented. And, if you go for Premium, you get the music in a decent sound quality (320kbps). 

(no, not affiliated, just enjoying Spotify Premium with my new Sonos unit).


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

hlau said:


> If Spotify is available where you live, I will strongly recommend it. The selection of classical music is huge, and the major labels (Deutsche Grammophon, EMI, Decca, Sony etc) are well represented. And, if you go for Premium, you get the music in a decent sound quality (320kbps).
> 
> (no, not affiliated, just enjoying Spotify Premium with my new Sonos unit).


I do have Spotify, but I think it's just a trial version, although I am not sure, but I am using Last.fm right now which is nearly the same thing.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you know any program that we may use to listen to Classic Music in Internet Radio Channels by it?


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Jordan said:


> I have listened to symphonies, sonatas and concertos by many of the composers we are discussing and I have enjoyed everything that I have heard.


That's great. You can start buying music then, there are many great recordings out there, try looking for well written reviews on Amazon.

Also there were a few threads here with recordings suggestions as far as I can remember.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

My suggestion is to listen to Wagner at the expense of all other composers.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Couchie is back to the old Couchie! Yay!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

bigshot said:


> Couchie is back to the old Couchie! Yay!


Listening to Parsifal. These things happen.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Now that you've picked your poison, pick your antidote!


All of my love~ Especially for the Webern and Mahler <3


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Jordan said:


> I was thinking of going for this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000013VV/ref=gno_cart_title_3
> 
> Thoughts?


Haydn wrote alot of great music, much of it I would consider the best of the Classical period. Very fun, charming music. Really anything he wrote should be good, but in particular you might want to check out Symphony No. 45, and you can't go wrong with any of the String Quartets. Its like listening to The Beatles X3


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Jordan said:


> I was thinking of going for this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000013VV/ref=gno_cart_title_3
> 
> Thoughts?


I would stay away from that recording. I have not heard Jando's Haydn, but I heard his Bach a few months back and was rather unimpressed. He does not have a big reputation built up for himself, either, so I would go with a different recording.

I also agree with the suggestion that you should go to YouTube and listen to lots so that you get to know what you like. Personally, most of my listening comes from YouTube rather than recordings. There is *tons* of music on there and months upon months worth of listening. Recordings are very good too, but don't discount YouTube.

Hope that helped 

PS Listen to some Ravel before everyone tries to convince you that Debussy is better . When I first got into Classical I most enjoyed Mussorgsky's pictures at an Exhibition. There are many recordings on YouTube, both the original piano version and the orchestrated version by Ravel. They would be well worth a listen.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I would stay away from that recording. I have not heard Jando's Haydn, but I heard his Bach a few months back and was rather unimpressed. He does not have a big reputation built up for himself, either, so I would go with a different recording.
> 
> I also agree with the suggestion that you should go to YouTube and listen to lots so that you get to know what you like. Personally, most of my listening comes from YouTube rather than recordings. There is *tons* of music on there and months upon months worth of listening. Recordings are very good too, but don't discount YouTube.
> 
> ...


You should listen before you criticize Carter  This recording of Haydn sounds quite good to me. I also second the suggestion of Ravel and Mussorgsky's Pictures. Ravel was really great and does tend to get over-shadowed by the _also_ great Debussy. And Pictures at an Exhibition was the piece that got me into classical music :3


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert for chamber music.


----------



## Aghartha (Sep 2, 2012)

Arsakes said:


> Do you know any program that we may use to listen to Classic Music in Internet Radio Channels by it?


The player I use, MusicBee, has a good radio feature. There are quite a few classical stations/channels to listen to.


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

Sadly I never really continued from where I started here so I think that I will start over. What do you all think of these for starters?

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8475796--johann-sebastian-bach-vikingur-olafsson
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8075892--js-bach-organ-works-vol-1
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7924717--j-s-bach-great-organ-works
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7975735--beethoven-piano-sonatas-nos-1-32
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8004094--beethoven-symphonies-nos-1-9-overtures
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7983107--the-complete-chopin-edition
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7931584--mozart-the-piano-sonatas
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7924666--mozart-complete-symphonies


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Jordan said:


> Sadly I never really continued from where I started here so I think that I will start over. What do you all think of these for starters?
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8475796--johann-sebastian-bach-vikingur-olafsson
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8075892--js-bach-organ-works-vol-1
> ...


I own the Chailly Beethoven cycle and would not recommend it as someone's first listen. It is well recorded but has really idiosyncratically fast tempos. I would recommend Karajan for a "modern instrument" Beethoven and Gardiner for a "HIP" Beethoven.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7975924--beethoven-complete-symphonies-6-overtures
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7983819--beethoven-symphonies-nos-1-9

The Pinnock Mozart cycle (which I own) is kind of shrill for my money (and I say this as someone who adores his Bach). Much better is the new Adam Fischer "Mozart 45 Symphonies" box. But really, for Mozart, you only need a set of the later symphonies.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8034964--mozart-45-symphonies
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7975920--mozart-late-symphonies
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...-bach-brandenburg-concertos-orchestral-suites


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I want to start with some of Mozart's, Beethoven, and Hadyn and Vivaldi and Chopin's works


----------

